# How do I get this stipple pattern.



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The oval brush is called crows foot .

The round brush is just that . Round brush .

The round brush /star brush was actually originated from a janitors toilet brush . They only had threaded holes on the sides ..then some drywall guy drilled a hole on the top stuck a handle in it and started slap stomping ceilings. 
I dont know who that idiot was ! But I'd sure like to punch him in face !


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Snobnd said:


> Custom old brush!
> 
> you have to thin out the brush, remove 1/2 of the fibers, leave in a bucket of water about 1 week... add some weight to make it flat!


Thats right . You cant buy one new and make it work . It takes some grooming ..


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

blacktop said:


> I love smooth ceilings . I despise outdated 1970 texture ceilings !! When I tell them it makes the house look cheap ... they go with slick .


Out of all the drywallers I've ever tried to hire, only one could actually pull off a slick finish that looked good.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Out of all the drywallers I've ever tried to hire, only one could actually pull off a slick finish that looked good.


Well now you've met another one. I freaking HATE texture ceilings ! Of any sort . I push slick walls and ceilings . It sells .


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Lettusbee said:


> Out of all the drywallers I've ever tried to hire, only one could actually pull off a slick finish that looked good.


I’m able to convince my mudders to slick the bathroom ceilings, they always look like **** though. I have to fix them every time. I bust out the mud and sanding sponge and have to do about 5 applications to get it to look right but they look good when done. Each application only takes 5-10 minutes hands on and about twice that examining what I did on the last app. and assessing what I need to do next. I hate drywall. Especially the sanding part.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

blacktop said:


> Well now you've met another one. I freaking HATE texture ceilings ! Of any sort . I push slick walls and ceilings . It sells .


I also hate the look of textured ceilings, but it is just so easy to do!!! vs getting ceiling perfect :laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Another teacher who works with my GF just bought a new house by a big builder who does upper mid level homes and she wanted smooth ceilings. She offered to pay whatever extra it costs, builder said no way.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> Another teacher who works with my GF just bought a new house by a big builder who does upper mid level homes and she wanted smooth ceilings. She offered to pay whatever extra it costs, builder said no way.


So .. homeowners have no rights ? :blink:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

blacktop said:


> So .. homeowners have no rights ? :blink:


Not if they want to be in that development.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Used to work in older homes, all plaster and always marveled at just how good those plasterers were at what they did; bathrooms and kitchens completely flat and smooth as a lake on a windless day.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

I do these a lot. If this is a patch, and you are not asking to do a complete room area - maybe to match a separate ceiling - then you'll need to feather the repair out to make it blend off natural.

Spray warm water in a bottle and scrape to remove partial stomps remaining after the cut out, giving enough space to re-tape (glass is better to maintain a low profile).

Set patch and establish new level just slightly below surrounding texture.

Since that is crows foot, I'd use a natural bristle stomp. Most of the ones sold around here anyway are synthetic and will not match this (yellow bristle).

Can do "pull downs" with putty knife blades. But in all likelihood you will have to abstract the texture somewhat so that the new texture does not appear discreetly different - either too heavy or too slight. Always go understated, to avoid shadow. The proper thinning will provide a "webbing effect". Which could have been topping compound more popular in decades prior. Hope this helps...


----------

